# Odd growth on bogwood



## mrtom (11 Nov 2013)

I'd be intrested in identifing this growth on bogwood. It appeared two months ago.
Any movment is due to the efect of pump.

Dropbox - 180 L tnk .MTS

Dropbox - bog growth notice plant growing from bogwood at the end of clip .MTS

I'm not at all convinced it is algae....thoughts welcome


----------



## Henry (11 Nov 2013)

Looks like something from a John Carpenter film. Flamethrower it!


----------



## Samuran (12 Nov 2013)

So when the pumps are turned off it doesnt move?....


----------



## mrtom (12 Nov 2013)

correct
Dropbox - odd growth on bob wood. pump off.MTS


----------



## Samuran (12 Nov 2013)

I've got to agree with Henry...

No idea what it is, hopefully one of the more knowledgeable members will have a look.


----------



## BigTom (12 Nov 2013)

Some sort of _Thore_a like algae would be my guess, but I'm well out of my comfort zone.

Thorea - Google Search

Lots of plants. | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Darrel?


----------



## Henry (12 Nov 2013)

I'd put my money on you being correct, Tom. 
Freaky looking thing. I'd be hesitant to attempt taking it out, in case it fought back!


----------



## mrtom (12 Nov 2013)

Other informed opinion from tropica.dk
Thanks for your mail and the videos. This is much better. I have, once again, shown the videos to one of our aquascapers. He doesn’t think it’s a plant but rather some kind of cnidariae – an animal species found in aquatic or marine environments. It may be a so-called hydra (within the cnidariae species). Apparently, it sometimes happens that these animals get into an aquarium if, for instance, the fish have been feed with alive food. Of course this is just a possible explanation and all very theoretic  but none the less very interesting.


----------



## BigTom (12 Nov 2013)

Google shows the _Thorea_ having lots of very fuzzy 'hairs' on them, could you get a close look at a piece?

Neue Rotalgen - aquamax

The above link is in German, but google translate does a good job with it.


----------



## mrtom (12 Nov 2013)

I can get a microscope though it may be a couple of days...


----------



## BigTom (12 Nov 2013)

A good close eyeballing might be sufficient.


----------



## mrtom (12 Nov 2013)

no fuzzy hairs,  smooth surface.


----------



## Samuran (12 Nov 2013)

does it do anything if you poke it with a stick?


----------



## mrtom (12 Nov 2013)

Well the fish are ingnoring it !


----------



## BigTom (12 Nov 2013)

Hmm, well that's me out of ideas. My 'hairy' criteria might be wrong though, looking again at Alan's photos the _Thorea_ looks pretty smooth at normal magnification.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Nov 2013)

BigTom said:


> Some sort of Thorea like algae would be my guess


 I'm pretty sure that is the right answer. Could be a valuable plant for the extreme aquascaping community, £20 a tentacle perhaps?

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (13 Nov 2013)

Hi all,
Alan's photo (from Tom's linked in post) is here, we think that your plant is this grown out: 




cheers Darrel


----------



## mrtom (13 Nov 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Alan's photo (from Tom's linked in post) is here, we think that your plant is this grown out:
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes dw1305. I'm well impressed!  Can you identify? I see it emerging elswhere in my tank and now how do I trim / maintain this ?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Nov 2013)

Hi all, 





mrtom said:


> Can you identify?


 I had no idea, other than it is a Red algae (Rhodophyta), and they are mainly marine, but Alan thinks it is _Thorea hispida. _

This looks likely from the German page Tom linked <Neue Rotalgen - aquamax>.

cheers Darrel


----------

